# Body Types



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

There are 3 body types:

Ectomorph- Skinny, tall, long arms and legs, very little fat storage.

Mesomorph- Large Chest, Long Torso, Solid muscle structure, great strength, stocky appearance.

Endomorph- Soft muscle structure, round face, short neck, wide hips, heavy fat storage.

These are three basic catogories, that span into 83 different body types.

Now most of you reading this are obviously an ectomorph, like me! The long stringy lanky type, but with a little perseverance there is light at the end of the tunnel, here are some simple steps to go about this:

The exetreme ecomorph's first objectve is gaining weight, preferably in the form of quality muscle mass. He will not have the strength and endurance for marathon straining sessions, will find that muscle mass develops very slowly, and will often have to force himself to eat enough to ensure continued growth.

1. Include plenty of Power Mass moves in the gym, compound exercises such as Squats, Deadlifts, etc etc. Keep the rep range between 6 and 8, and ensure the last rep is almost the last one you can do for every set

2.Keep sets for major muscle groups between 14-16 an dminors 6-8

3.Eat one gram of protein for every pound of body weight, Even More would be recommended, remember we are hardgainers!!!!

4. Up Caloric Intake by eating some fatty foods, as there are 9 calories to 1 gram of fat, unlike 4 calories to 1 g of protein and carbs.

4. Eat 6 Meals a day, ensuring the Amino Acids are constantly replenished. Buying a quality WEIGHT GAIN SHAKE would be advisable such as NLARGE 2! PROTEIN POWDERS DO NOT PROVIDE THE CALORIES THAT US HARDGAINERS NEED!!!!!

if you actually want to know what calories are:

A calorie is a measurement of heat, energy production for muscular contraction in the cell is a form of oxidation. Calories then are a measurement of the amount of heat given off by the "slow burning" of energy in the muscle cells.

sorry for spelling mistakes again added some extra stuff in there that should help some people trying to gain weight, remember, 100% dedication, 100% DIET, 100% PAIN, 100% RESULTS!!!!!!!!!

sorry for spelling mistakes again


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Acutally I am more and endo-meso morph... ;-)


----------



## red sirus (Apr 8, 2003)

I am a fcuking ecto  but making the most of it


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

endo im sorry to say.


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

Meso-Ecto here


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

meso-endo. with traits of ecto

im the missing link


----------



## philipebrown (Nov 26, 2003)

meso-horny, sorry couldnt resist! ha ha

meso-endo i reckon.


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

Dunno what I am but all I know is I grow fast and get leaner when I train and eat properly. When I eat sh1t and stop training I shrink like a mofo and get fatter by the day!!!

I believe to varying degrees our progress is determined by our consistency!!!


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

ecto - although trying my best.


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

Well i dont think there is anyvody that is really "unefortunate" in the respect that ecto's can always cut well and ecto's can always gain mass well, both opposites, I like being slightly ecto cas in a few years it will be easier to get ripped, the only hard part is putting the mass on in the first place


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Mesomorph here.

I edited your post bro as you said that there were 9 grams for each calorie of fats and it is 9 calories for each gram of fat.

I dont usually edit posts but thought this is a good time, sorry.

I did like the post though.

When I was young I was an Ectomorph but now I am a Mesomorph I feel this is due to age and the slowing of the metabolism.

Hopefully when I get older I wont end up being a Endomorph. But maybe it is an evolutionary thing


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Does your actual skeletal structure change over teh years or just the muscles?


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

hackskii said:


> Mesomorph here.
> 
> I edited your post bro as you said that there were 9 grams for each calorie of fats and it is 9 calories for each gram of fat.
> 
> ...


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

megatron said:


> Does your actual skeletal structure change over teh years or just the muscles?


bone structure does deteriote as people get older i have read, which is why it is so important for older people to work out to maintain their bone structure. I think people's bone structure deteriates when they are about 30+


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Calcium is important here especially for women.

I notice the older I get the less I can (i mean should) eat. I think we kindof get less active and the metabolism slows down some and this will make you fill out.


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

yeah, proven fact metabolism slows as people get older, you only have to look at my dad when he was 25 and now at 60, he was ecto at 25 and endo at now 60.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

But look how much smarter he is now than at 25!

At 25 I was really out of control, now I am just out of control, in a controlled way


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

hackskii said:


> But look how much smarter he is now than at 25!
> 
> i wouldnt go as far as to say that


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

all the roids got to ya at 25 huh?


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

hackskii said:


> Mesomorph here.
> 
> I love that, that must feel so good to say that Hackskii, you perfect specimen you


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

How would i know what i am?


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/becker3.htm

I scored a 1.83 close to a Meso. Dont know if this is accurate though, probably not


----------



## beefcakebaggie (Jul 9, 2008)

1.92 Meso, the text attached seems about right:

Your score is *1.92*. Your body is closest to a *Mesomorph*. You have a naturally fit body but to maintain it or improve it you should exercise and diet correctly for your type. Strength training can be done more often and for longer sessions then would be good for an Ectomorph, but you must still be carefull not to overdo it. You should train with moderate to heavy weighs and at a moderate pace, not resting too long between sets. You will find you gain muscle quite easy (some women and even men might not want to get too bulky, but this won't happen suddenly. When you are happy with your muscle size simply train to maintain it). Stick to a good healthy diet to keep you lean and muscular, and watch for any slow creeping fat gains. Engage in and enjoy aerobic activities, sports, etc. but do not overdo.

Good Find that, I always thought I was some strange hybrid with traits from varius forms fitting!


----------

